# New Video-Tsukasa Kurouchi Damascus Wa-Gyutos



## JBroida

POW... new video on Tsukasa knives (the wa-gyutos)... check it out. They'll be up on the site soon 

[video=youtube;ct4wWszG8Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ct4wWszG8Y8[/video]


----------



## JBroida

The 240mm and 210mm are now up for sale on the website.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/hinoura/tsukasa.html


----------



## heldentenor

Oh my God. If I were a rich man...


----------



## Eamon Burke

Your shirt is cracking me up. Are you a part time UFC fighter or what?

That knife is beautiful.


----------



## mattrud

That looks so sick Jon. I thought he did not make knives that big let a lone gyuto. I want them.


----------



## Vertigo

The Dodge Neon died, Jon. How about a 20 year old Gary Fisher with a sweet Tres Generaciones sticker on the head tube?


----------



## chuck239

I am sad that my money is tied up in other knife projects.... Those look great. I will have to stop by and drool over one tomorrow or Saturday..... Layaway? 

-Chuck


----------



## Hattorichop

Knifewear in Calgary has them in blue #2

Beautiful looking knives, I wish I could try one out.


----------



## ThEoRy

I think I saw your pants get tighter at the end of the video there Jon. :O


----------



## JBroida

BurkeCutlery said:


> Your shirt is cracking me up. Are you a part time UFC fighter or what?
> 
> That knife is beautiful.



used to do full contact fighting


----------



## JBroida

some photos too 

(gotta justify the new camera)


----------



## mattrud

you know my address right Jon? Just saying if the knife randomly falls into a box with my address on it


----------



## Iceman91

Really loving those handles.


----------



## JBroida

Iceman91 said:


> Really loving those handles.


yeah... the handles really are something. I fell in love with them the first time i saw them. Maybe the nicest normal handles i've ever seen (and a good feeling/weight)

@matt I wish i were a wealthier man... i would totally send you one if i could afford it


----------



## mattrud

JBroida said:


> yeah... the handles really are something. I fell in love with them the first time i saw them. Maybe the nicest normal handles i've ever seen (and a good feeling/weight)
> 
> @matt I wish i were a wealthier man... i would totally send you one if i could afford it



maybe one day we will both figure out how to make some good money. I whenever the heck I can find time to leave the restaurant for more then a day or so I will have to go back out west.


----------



## JBroida

mattrud said:


> maybe one day we will both figure out how to make some good money. I whenever the heck I can find time to leave the restaurant for more then a day or so I will have to go back out west.



and likewise i need to get my ass back out to NY... it was a lot of fun

Speaking of, i had a friend eat at Atera recently... have you checked it out yet? (in all your free time  )


----------



## mattrud

JBroida said:


> and likewise i need to get my ass back out to NY... it was a lot of fun
> 
> Speaking of, i had a friend eat at Atera recently... have you checked it out yet? (in all your free time  )



I have not yet. I have a friend that works there. At some point I will pay them a visit. And I would love to have you back, we have more restaurants to check out.


----------



## JBroida

i'm pretty sure i'll be there next year around the same time... the event went well this year


----------



## Duckfat

JBroida said:


> some photos too
> 
> (gotta justify the new camera).




Looks like the new camera is working well!
Great looking knives.

Dave


----------



## mpukas

sick sick sick

A new level of awesomeness has just been established. 

The twisted damascus is amazing - it comes through well in the video, and espaically in the pics. 

Those handles do look very very cool - I love that 1/2 octagon shape. 

I just got invited to fill a vacant spot of a salt water fly fishing trip to Honduras... hmmm... 1 new knife, or 6 days of flats fishing... hmmm.....


----------



## Andrew H

mpukas said:


> sick sick sick
> 
> A new level of awesomeness has just been established.
> 
> The twisted damascus is amazing - it comes through well in the video, and espaically in the pics.
> 
> Those handles do look very very cool - I love that 1/2 octagon shape.
> 
> I just got invited to fill a vacant spot of a salt water fly fishing trip to Honduras... hmmm... 1 new knife, or 6 days of flats fishing... hmmm.....



How is that even a question? One new knife.


----------



## Crothcipt

Its a question cause he gets to use knives on what he catches. At least that is what I was thinking.


----------



## mpukas

If I got that knife AND went on the trip, there's no way in HELL I'd bring that knife with me LOL! 

The other problem I have is my additciton to FF'ing and FF gear is far greater than to knives. The SWFF trip would require many other new aquistions...


----------



## JBroida

Messing around with the camera today... still cant get over how freaking cool these knives are


----------

